# Sunday's Show and Tell. . . . 1/10/16



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Delta disease*

Ebay purchase's this week


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2016)

Vintage CPC


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 10, 2016)

Basement bike


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 10, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Basement bike
> 
> View attachment 264414




Nice grab!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Basement bike
> 
> View attachment 264414




Good God that's gorgeous!!! Love those colors! Amazing condition!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Dave K (Jan 10, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 264418View attachment 264419View attachment 264420





WOW WOW WOW!!!!!   Unreal find!!!!!  You lucky dog.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 10, 2016)

35 DD Blue on Blue!! So damn rare!! Congrats!! on an extraordinary find!!


----------



## jkent (Jan 10, 2016)

No bikes to speak of but I did pick up a pretty cool Firestone key fob.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2016)

1935 two tone blue Motorbike/Cycleplane. 
 Phenomenal!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 10, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Basement bike
> 
> View attachment 264414




Did you just buy that back??


----------



## ballooney (Jan 10, 2016)

Shameful compared to the B in B Double D, but let's me move forward on a project...locking steer tube and skinny rods.  Thanks Wes!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2016)

Again, not bicycle related, but found some cool stuff at a local estate sale. WWII ration stamp books, and a nice looking ladies Elgin pocket watch.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2016)

Got a large oval framed messenger/postal worker photo from the early toc.  Can't I'd this bike its unusual.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Basement bike
> 
> View attachment 264414




Ok you win! Nice bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 10, 2016)

Just got this in on Thursday.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Just got this in on Thursday.
> 
> NICE!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks Marty,
trying to get this one ready for the May 01 CWC ride.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 10, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Just got this in on Thursday.
> View attachment 264642
> View attachment 264646
> View attachment 264644
> ...




Shawn, I think you picked a winner a little to fast. Very nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2016)

RJWess said:


> Shawn, I think you picked a winner a little to fast. Very nice.




I think you are right! I'd take a '38 Supreme over a Schwinn any day! Actually I could be in the market for a '38 if any are available. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

Holy crap!!! Nice to know there still out there.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome finds this week!! I'll go ahead and post mine but no where near the caliber of those! A 66 MTD muscle bike, and a yard art tricycle. Joe


----------



## rodeo1988 (Jan 10, 2016)

Delta warner tail light.....


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 10, 2016)

Some sweet finds this week!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 11, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Some sweet finds this week!




Yup..never disappointing! Well..that is,sometimes it is..when its not ME finding cool stuff!


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Four Gill! Very Nice!



CWCMAN said:


> Just got this in on Thursday.
> View attachment 264642
> View attachment 264646
> View attachment 264644
> ...


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 11, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 264418View attachment 264419View attachment 264420




I hate to tell you this but I would bet this is an older repaint or distressed restoration.  Bottom dart is way to long and narrow and seat tube diamond is too small and out of place.  Also the wheel decal was used on later models (39) and pretty white.  It is very hard to fake decal age.  Everything is too perfect, the aerocycle sprocket you never see on originals, red pedals.  Someone tried too hard.  I'm calling bluff on this one.  I think Fred C might be back on the cabe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2016)

Plus the wheel tank decal....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2016)

Djshakes said:


> I hate to tell you this but I would bet this is an older repaint or distressed restoration.  Bottom dart is way to long and narrow and seat tube diamond is too small and out of place.  Also the wheel decal was used on later models (39) and pretty white.  It is very hard to fake decal age.  Everything is too perfect, the aerocycle sprocket you never see on originals, red pedals.  Someone tried too hard.  I'm calling bluff on this one.  I think Fred C might be back on the cabe.



Yeah, fred c likes his bars pushed down too ....haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Jan 11, 2016)

I was hoping the tank was painted to mach an otherwise original bike.  Hopefully some of it is original.  Always hard to say without seeing it in person.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 11, 2016)

I think its a killer bike and I would love to own it.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 11, 2016)

Me to.  One of the coolest bikes I have seen in a long time no mater how much of it is or is not OG paint.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Got a large oval framed messenger/postal worker photo from the early toc.  Can't I'd this bike its unusual.




has a Fauber CRing


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2016)

bricycle said:


> has a Fauber CRing




Thanks did you see the lower frame tube. It's curved!  I always thought they were straight. Strange bike.


----------

